# Female rat(s) - East Tennessee



## EverGreen (Oct 25, 2013)

Hey guys, I'm looking for a female or pair. Amelia seems really depressed after losing Clara and I really want to find her a sister (or two). If anyone knows of anyone that needs to find a home for a girl or two, let me know!
Thanks!

(I'm in Sevierville, but would be willing to travel up to an hour and a half. Maybe 2 for the perfect girl)


----------



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

Better than diamonds Rattery in Bristol tn 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

http://betterthandiamonds.weebly.com/


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EverGreen (Oct 25, 2013)

I've checked him out a couple times. He doesn't have but a couple available. Thank you!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

He just had a litter on Wednesday and has several others available now. 
The litter just born is the one my girl is coming from. A pink eyed beige hairless with dumbo ears. Sigh, can't wait lol. He has a pew dumbo female an agouti dumbo male and some blues Rex furred females. 
If you'd like i can ask him later when I check in on my baby. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

